# small gate



## tractng (Jun 27, 2008)

Guys,


I am about to replace our outdoor gate.  It is around 3 feet wide and 5 high.

It sits between the garage and our house so there is a 2x4 stud bolted to each end (as a post).

I see the hinges and bolts were used to hold the the frame onto the post.  My question is can I use large screws instead of bolts with nuts, etc.?

Tony


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Tony:
Yes, you can use screws but to get screws large enough to hold the gate you may have to use lag screws, which have a hex head on them and still looks like a bolt.
Glenn


----------



## tractng (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the response.


I just did a quick measurement for the width.  On top its 42" and bottom is 42.5".


Do I built a frame to closesly match the measurement or make a frame thats about 41.5 inches on top and bottom so I can be sure my angels are square.  Any difference I can use the 1x6 board to make adjustments?


Thanks,
Tony


----------



## kok328 (Jun 28, 2008)

Start w/42" as your max. rough opening width.  Then subtract the thickness of any hardware that may narrow that opening.  Depending on your choice, this may require as much as and inch of clearance for final fit or may provide some variance in width when using a long latch on the gate.  Use galvanized screws and wahsers to avoid rust stains.


----------



## tractng (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks man.  I bought those composite board and they are like 1x6 (but are actually 5.5).  I am planning to build a frame that is 41" in width, allowing 1/2 inch clearance on both sides.  

I will space the boards about ~ 1/4" apart (might cheat a little bit to since the measurements is 1/2 inch wider on the bottom).

Somehow the Zinc type is more easily found on hinges, screws than galvanized.  So does Zinc rust?


Tony


----------



## kok328 (Jun 29, 2008)

Zinc will do just fine also.


----------



## handyguys (Jun 30, 2008)

Composite boards? Like Trex or similar? They shouldn't be used for building a gate. They will sag and fall apart and shouldn't be used for anything structural. For that matter, in my opinion, shouldn't be used for much of anything.

Oh, and zinc plated will eventually rust.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello Tony:
Good news! Galvanizing is a zinc plating. Either one will work but will eventually rust because the zinc/galvanizing wears off in the weather. After one year just paint the parts with aluminum paint and they will be fine.
Glenn


----------



## kok328 (Jul 2, 2008)

I believe what he is using is called "Veranda".  This typically used as a maintenance free material to build decks.  He should be just fine using it to build a small gate.


----------

